
What Twitter users asked the president - Boston.com - tathagatadg
http://www.boston.com/news/politics/specials/tweets_for_obama/
======
devongall
Interesting to compare this analysis with the one posted from Twitsprout by
michaelrlitt. Seems boston.com widely underestimates the Twitter-verse's focus
on marijuana...

~~~
iamdave
I came here to comment on that very thing, the number one question according
to Twitsprout asks about the legalization of marijuana to increase tax
revenue, the wordcloud has

"Cannabis" "Cannibis jobs" "Marijuana" "Legalizing"

Yet Boston.com doesn't even find it worthy to deem "Marijuana" an accurate
score. I'm not really sure what to think of that other than the highly
controversial idea that when it comes to things like this ("this" being an
outdated perspective on drug laws), journalists would much rather play it safe
than accurately convey what has been actually represented in a public forum.

